
Nvidia Launches GPU-Acceleration Platform for Data Science - bcaulfield
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2018/10/10/gtc-europe-keynote-rapids-volvo-clara-ai/
======
beltex
Project page - [http://rapids.ai](http://rapids.ai)

